
On the Design of Matrix Libraries - luu
http://quotenil.com/On-the-Design-of-Matrix-Libraries.html
======
GFK_of_xmaspast
I can't help but feel that covering up the difference between on-GPU and on-
CPU data (much less on-network data) is anywhere close to a good idea.

